# Happy New Year



## Herb G. (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to one and all. May it be a prosperous & joyous new year to everyone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR (Jan 1, 2018)

Likewise, Happy New Year All!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2018)

HAPPY NEW YEAR WBITES!!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!!! Looking forward to a tremendously stupendous woodworking year! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year folks!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to all! Make more sawdust this year! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year! Is this the year that the founding members and mods send the rest of us a box of cool woods?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year guys! And, gals!!


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year


----------



## TimR (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year.


----------



## Ray D (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year


----------



## drycreek (Dec 31, 2018)

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Jamesis (Dec 31, 2018)

Nuthin wrong with that. I'm watching a Bogart movie.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year!!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2019)

My nephew and his wife and 3 daughters are here from Hawaii. The girls have never popped fireworks before so my SIL and myself bought about $400 worth and they had a blast. Happy New Years ALL!


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 1, 2019)

I see this has become a repeat thread. I'm glad I left something here.
I should bookmark it so I can use it again next year. ( 2020 )
Happy New Year guys/ gals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year, folks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

